# Where are the night owls?



## Banned (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm writing a staff memo for work...well, trying to, but my mind is pretty blank.  Apparently the rest of you had the sense to go to bed and get some sleep.  Oh well...here I am...if anybody peeks in


----------



## Daniel (Jun 5, 2008)

BTW:

TED | Talks | Rives: Is 4 a.m. the new midnight? (video)


----------



## Halo (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey BG....did you ever get that staff memo done or is it still a work in progress? :lol:


----------



## Banned (Jun 5, 2008)

I got alot of it done, but not all.  It'll take a few days while I make sure that I thought of everything...


----------



## Halo (Jun 5, 2008)

That's great that you got a lot of it done...great job :2thumbs:


----------

